# Monuments of Idolatry



## TylerRay (Dec 26, 2013)

> Q. 108. What are the duties required in the second commandment?
> A. The duties required in the second commandment are, the receiving, observing, and keeping pure and entire, all such religious worship and ordinances as God hath instituted in his Word; particularly prayer and thanksgiving in the name of Christ; the reading, preaching, and hearing of the Word; the administration and receiving of the sacraments; church government and discipline; the ministry and maintainance thereof; religious fasting; swearing by the name of God; and vowing unto him; as also the disapproving, detesting, opposing all false worship; and, *according to each one’s place and calling, removing it, and all monuments of idolatry*.
> -WLC



What is a good resource on the subject of monuments of Idolatry? I typed it in on Sermon Audio and found nothing. What exactly did the divines mean by the phrase?

Thank you very much.


----------

